
Experimental implementation of interactable views in React Native - bogomo
https://github.com/wix/react-native-interactable
======
taneq
> First off, we are aware that interactable isn't a real word. The correct
> form is interactive but this has connotation that isn't necessarily related
> to physical interactions.

Interactable would be the nouned form of interactive, so I think it's a
reasonable term to use. I dunno if 'physics engine' is the right term for it,
though.

What's the main motivation for this kind of stretch-and-squash animation in
UIs? Just discoverability for touchscreen UI elements, and to look cool?

~~~
zitterbewegung
In the talk the swipe Down to update with a bounce is modeled as a spring so
physics engine is the right word.

~~~
conradev
Modeling a single spring is a lot different from Box2D, though. It may be the
right word, but it might cause a lot of confusion.

~~~
santaclaus
Why are rigid bodies special? Hell, look at Nvidia's PhysX, tons of multi-
physics in there.

------
santaclaus
> At some point, UIKit Dynamics was dropped in favor of a home-brewed physics
> implementation in order to provide more control over the behaviors.

That's pretty cool! Poking around I couldn't find the details of what they
cooked up, anyone know more information?

~~~
tylerwhipple
They presented at React Con today, the video should be posted after the
conference

------
javiercr
Just tested it on an Android device and the performance is amazing. Congrats!

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wix.intera...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wix.interactions&hl=en)

------
dyarosla
This is not a physics engine. It's a springy/ease-friendly ui engine.

~~~
quaz3l
I got so excited for a minute! This is still pretty cool though.

